# Just got a Turnermaster 1550, need parts!



## Crutches56 (Nov 23, 2019)

Greetings! I just picked up a Turnmaster 15x50 lathe. It doesn't have a chuck, which isn't a huge problem, as I can get those fairly easily. But it's missing the top slide. Any advice? I've scoured ebay and used lathe sites.


----------



## Crutches56 (Nov 23, 2019)

Here is the carriage with what's missing.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks identical to a Colchester or Harrison . Do some investigating .  Nice looking lathe btw .









						Clausing Colchester 15” Lathe Carriage Compound Rest  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Clausing Colchester 15” Lathe Carriage Compound Rest at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Crutches56 (Nov 23, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks identical to a Colchester or Harrison . Do some investigating .  Nice looking lathe btw .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, yes. I've looked for Clausing, Colchester, and Turnmaster parts. I found 1 in Europe on ebay, but it looks like it's a solid block of rust, and he wanted $600 for it, and it doesn't have the V-slot in it for the tool post. If anyone has one here, I'm interested in buying it if I can't afford what you want.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2019)

I priced out the lower piece by itself from Clausing. It was $650.
If that rust is not too bad, that may be your best bet.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 8, 2019)

If you have another lathe you could make a solid plinth to replace the compound until you find one.  That would get you up and running.


----------



## Crutches56 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> If you have another lathe you could make a solid plinth to replace the compound until you find one.  That would get you up and running.


Thanks for your comments. I found another one in Australia for $500 delivered. It's way less rusty than the one I posted, but will still need to be cleaned up. It doesn't have the slot in it, just the solid post. But I'll be able to mount a tool holder onto the compound. It should be arriving any day.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2019)

I was thinking, why would a carriage be missing the cross slide?
Unless it had a crash with the chuck.


----------

